# Weekly challenge 6/23 - 6/29 Go Gadget Go!



## SquarePeg (Jun 23, 2018)

We all have those photography accessories/gadgets that we thought we needed after seeing them in a tutorial or on YouTube or in an ad from Adorama... For this week’s  challenge use one of your little used photography gadgets: Off-camera flash, triggers, soft box, remote shutter release, tripod, ND filter, extension tubes, teleconverter... something that you just HAD to have then you put it away and didn’t really use...  if you’re like me you have a few of these items - any gadget except a little used lens (that might be next week).


----------



## espresso2x (Jun 24, 2018)

Sony W5 compact with VCL-DH0730 wide adaptor...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 24, 2018)

The little-used gadget of mine is a 31mm extension tube


----------



## Peeb (Jun 24, 2018)

Adapter to mount a nikon-mount Tokina lens (11-16 zoom) on a Fujifilm X-T20 camera:



Moon over downtown Pawhuska, OK by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 27, 2018)

Hardly ever use a flash, especially this one. Started thinking about carrying a flash around with me recently because you never know when you need one. It seems to me that on several occasions, I'd wish that I had one. So, this challenge got me thinking about bringing it. Low and behold, this guy and his dog were in the shade, I set the range and aperture, and pulled the trigger. A little shadow, oh well, still like the image. The dog went nutsO when the flash popped...lol.  Nikon F, Nikkor 43-86 f/3.5, Nikon SB 12 Flash, TriX shot at 400, HC110. Shot yesterday to finish up roll that had been in there for a month.


----------



## DSP121 (Jun 28, 2018)

Wow!
Some great shots I can see in comments!


----------



## smithdan (Jun 28, 2018)

To be honest, I didn't buy this oddity, it came in its shiny little case attached to the strap of a thrift store Electro 35.  Why anyone would purchase one of these let alone tote it along with the camera remains a mystery.  It's a sorta prism thingy that gives one instant artsy stuff along with driving the K S2's autofocus nuts.


----------



## RowdyRay (Jun 28, 2018)

Recently picked up a set of Kenko extension tubes. Haven't had a chance to use them. Taken with the Tamron 90mm and the 20mm extension tube. Hand held. Spur of the moment for this challenge. May have to see what I can really do with them.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 29, 2018)

Glad to see at least a few people got off their duffs and did some shooting this week and with some new/little used accessories.  Unfortunately I wasn't one of them!!!  Busy week and maybe a busy weekend as well but will try to post some to this challenge after the deadline if I get out there.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 29, 2018)

I'll put something together tonight.  All I have is a filter and a cheap ($30) ring light I got to try before buying a "real" one.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 29, 2018)

I may have given the star filter away.  Here's the ring light (Polaroid LED) being used on a WB black-grey-white card that I use occasionally, at best.




cmw3_d750_1.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------

